# Fx5 or 2xXP3?



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Guys... I respect your guys thought since I been here for the past 5 months, so I want to know this because I am about ready to buy my filter for my build http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=235265

My question...

I have no issue spending big money...IF it is worth it. So .....

My tank is a 55g, BG only takes about 1-3" room, so still 45-50 gallon. So..on my filter. I will spend $250 no prob....which $250 on a FX5 on Amazon. But....Would you guys do one FX5($230).....or two XP3's ($280).


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

BTW ...in case it matters...

55g is gonna be a 55G with about 8-9 Peacocks.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Jeez thanks for all the help :?


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

I usually go for quality over quantity, but in the case filtration I think the multiple setup has some advantages. You would be able to remove one filter for cleaning while the other is still running. That seems to keep the water parameters a little more stable when in comes to detailed filter cleanings. You can also use the filters for different purposes, bio, mechanical, etc......


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Xp3 and an ac70 or 110.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I will do the FX5 with my eyes close. Better quality, steady work, easier to service, easy to customize....do you want me to continue?....FX5


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

i would go with two eheim 2217.. so you can service one and keep the other running.. i like the idea of two filters. and the spray bars work great.. and create awsome surface movement..

i have fx5 on a 75g with oscar.. its a big big filter.. i feel to big to store under a 55g tank.. it has to sit outside of the 75g stand.

for the price and quality behind the 2217... i dont see why you wouldnt.


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

I own both, well xp2 just smaller media volume. Servicing either is painless, quite (can't hear either) and both have ran flawless for almost a year now.

Xp positives; come with spray bar and if you like the hydor inline heater it's a snap to install. 
Xp negatives; while I've done no test, I'm willing to bet it would take 3 xp's to equal the flow of one fx5 (real world use with media, filters and have been used for quite some time).

Fx5 positives; huge flow! Even when I have not cleaned the unit in 4-5 months. 
Fx5 negatives; no off the shelf inline heater, hoses along with intake and exhaust would be a pia to swap over to a regular hose if you wanted to use the oem intake/exhaust. Also need to make your own spray bar if you desire one. It is big but does fit under my 75, this will depend on your stand.

How I use both of these units: The Fx5 is solo on the 75g as for filtration, I do have a korokla 750 to help with dead spots. I'm currently using the oem intake/exhaust. The xp is now on my 20g juvie tank, some may say it maybe overkill for filtration for such a small tank, but the flow is that much of a difference. At one point it was on my 75g purely for the hydor heater...

Ymmv


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

S14Swap240sx said:


> i would go with two eheim 2217.. so you can service one and keep the other running.. i like the idea of two filters. and the spray bars work great.. and create awsome surface movement..
> 
> i have fx5 on a 75g with oscar.. its a big big filter.. i feel to big to store under a 55g tank.. it has to sit outside of the 75g stand.
> 
> for the price and quality behind the 2217... i dont see why you wouldnt.


Yeah I know it's not an option given by the OP but I agree a double 2217 setup would be perfect here. What I like about the Eheim classics more than anything is that even though there are proprietary fine and coarse pads made for it, you don't HAVE TO use them. With a few media bags to hold the bio media and pillow stuffing (floss, whatever) you're set. I would personally stick with using Eheim's coarse pad cuz you can get some useful life out of those, but even that can be replaced with some similar material from a pet supply site and a pair of scissors.

I hate proprietary filter media.

Also, this gives you the redundancy of two filters going, which has already been discussed.

If it were an oscar tank, I'd probably say go ahead with the FX5 though, just for the mechanical filtration advantage.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

As long as there's not a drop in quality, I'd go with two filters for increased water flow, redundancy in case of problems and more stability during filter cleanings.

My Eihems have worked fine, but I _can't stand_ the horrible green hosing with the white logo type all over it. Total eyesore.

kevin


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

mpowers said:


> Fx5 negatives; no off the shelf inline heater, hoses along with intake and exhaust would be a pia to swap over to a regular hose if you wanted to use the oem intake/exhaust.


 :-?

I have a inline Hydor heater on both of my FX5s (ETH-200 on my 55g and ETH-300 on my 125g) and I like the PVC hose better than the Fluval ribbed hose. I dont see why you say its a pia to swap over to regular hose? You can do it in less than an hour and while youre add it you can make a sparybar too.

I vote for the FX5. I have one on my 55g. It does stick out of the back of the stand but I dont really care. I had a 2217 on it before that and I hated it so the FX5 has my vote!


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I usually go for quality over quantity, but in the case filtration I think the multiple setup has some advantages. You would be able to remove one filter for cleaning while the other is still running. That seems to keep the water parameters a little more stable when in comes to detailed filter cleanings. You can also use the filters for different purposes, bio, mechanical, etc......


 opcorn: Have to agree. The two XP's will give you tons of media options & combinations. You can setup one w/ the spraybar & the other w/ the jet. Alternate maintainance is a definite plus in my setup not to mention you've got a bailout in case of needed repairs. Yes the FX5 is a super filter but you can't beat the flexibility of the multi-can setup. JMPO "T"


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> You can setup one w/ the spraybar & the other w/ the jet.


I hadn't even thought of that, I do like that idea though. I appreciate the feedback everyone. I'm hoping to make a decision and have the extra funds here in the next 2 weeks if all works as planned.


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> mpowers said:
> 
> 
> > Fx5 negatives; no off the shelf inline heater, hoses along with intake and exhaust would be a pia to swap over to a regular hose if you wanted to use the oem intake/exhaust.
> ...


Sorry sub, let me rewrite this so I'm a clearer. Using a normal PVC hose becomes a pia if you want to use the U shaped clamp that hold the Fx5 hose to the tank rim. The typical hose will collapse when making the U turn. As for connecting a normal hose up to the Fx5 exhaust and intake, you end up with an unsightly hose clamp in the tank. As for connecting a normal hose to quick disconnect of the fx5 is a no brainer. I have a half of regular hose going to a PVC barb splicer to the original fx5 exhaust hose for this very reason (I didn't want to stare at a hose clamp in my tank and the regular hose collapsed when making the U turn yet I wanted another foot of hose). Note when I do get around to making a spray bar I'll be able to eliminate the exhaust U clamp and use a straight shot of PVC hose.

As for the hydor, I actually built one from your how to post. But with my heavily stocked tank it appears the flow was reduced just enough to make the tank not quite as clean as without. And yes I'd rather be able to buy an heater that would directly plug into the nearly 1" fx5 hose than spend all the time, energy and money.

I love my fx5, but didn't want anyone to think it's all cookies and cream


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 2 FX5s. I noticed the price have gone doen signficantly over the past 6mths.

pros - high H20 output, ultra silent
cons - larger than most cannisters, lock nuts are brittle and break, not easy to change hoses but it can be done

I made a DIY spraybar, very simple.
With prices coming down, you won't be disappointed with this mini pool filter.

good luck!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay guys....I just hit my money cap saved in the bank  ...$300...so I am buying my filters this week(Yea bout' time!).

I think I am gonna do two xp3s'...anyone got any thing to talk me out of it lol...or? Am I making the right decision?

Two xp3's are sounding good IMO....anything wrong with that?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

One other question...if I do go two xp3's...how do I start them? Should I get one up and running, then wait 1-2 weeks and start the other one...or?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not just start them both at the same time? That's what I would do.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not just start them both at the same time? That's what I would do.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

All I use are XP3's. They'll serve you well.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Start them both at the same time. I'm gonna be using two xp3's on my 125g.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Start them both at the same time. I'm gonna be using two xp3's on my 125g.


 :thumb:

Just alternate cleanings and you will be good to go.

PS...I know if you are anything like me I get super anxious and the thought of saving more $$$ and waiting is just too much.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Just alternate cleanings and you will be good to go.


 opcorn: ++1 "T"


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

So.....why two XP3 instead of a good Fluval FX5?..... :-?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

More media capacity, redundancy, more media configuration options.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Still FX5 has better quality, incredible performance and the hability t customize, and if you shop around the price is not much different, you find the XP3 for $189.00 and the FX5 for $219.00
Just a little stretch and you can get 2 and get your redundancy that you are ooking for. Still I believe that the FX5 outperforms the rena in all its versions....just my own experience.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an FX5 and an XP2 and don't see any discernible difference in quality.
The XP3 has 9L in media capacity whereas the FX5 has 6L.
If you can find new FX5's for $219, I suggest you buy as many as you can and open a business. 
Or better yet, PM me where to get them :wink:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I have an FX5 and an XP2 and don't see any discernible difference in quality.
> The XP3 has 9L in media capacity whereas the FX5 has 6L.
> If you can find new FX5's for $219, I suggest you buy as many as you can and open a business.
> Or better yet, PM me where to get them :wink:


Yep...the ones I have found are over $300 with media.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> So.....why two XP3 instead of a good Fluval FX5?.....


opcorn: I can't knock the 'Fluval FX5' cause I've never owned one but I can sing the praises of API's XP3 after having 2 & presently an XP4. The media capacity, flexibility, ease of operation, configuration & durability are all +++'s in my book. The redundancy of a combo setup is always a win/win. "T"


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


> Still FX5 has better quality, incredible performance and the hability t customize, and if you shop around the price is not much different, you find the XP3 for $189.00 and the FX5 for $219.00
> Just a little stretch and you can get 2 and get your redundancy that you are ooking for. Still I believe that the FX5 outperforms the rena in all its versions....just my own experience.


XP3 is $138 on Amazon. FX5 is $247 cheapest I can find it. Haven't picked up either yet though, just been so tied up with other things I haven't had a chance to do anything aquarium related lately, but very soon :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steve C said:


> Shahlvah said:
> 
> 
> > Still FX5 has better quality, incredible performance and the hability t customize, and if you shop around the price is not much different, you find the XP3 for $189.00 and the FX5 for $219.00
> ...


Does that price include all the media? If so will you shoot me a PM and let me know where?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope that one is without media for that price. But I was looking at it with media at another place for what I thought was a good price. I'll shoot ya a pm.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steve C said:


> Nope that one is without media for that price. But I was looking at it with media at another place for what I thought was a good price. I'll shoot ya a pm.


Got it.

Anybody who uses this filter know how to tell which ones come with the media and without? Do they use a different model #? It is confusing.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Media on line for the FX5 is your best choice, if you buy directly from a store it will be more expensive. I just place and order every couple of months to replace what I have used, and it depends what your specific needs are for filtration, I use mostly fluval products but also the purigen from seachem. But that will be your preference...the market is very wide in that regards.
On the prices of the FX5 I guess it depends on what provider Amazon is getting them from, I got 2 from there, one around Christmas for my 100 g and I paid $219.00 and the other for my 240 just about a month ago and i paid $229.00 shipping included. On the second one I have learned my lesson and I also order my filtration media from the same place since the price was right, that way I just paid one shipping cost.
One thing that I really like about the FX5 is that you don't have to prime it, it primes it self, and every 24 hrs, it runs the priming cycle and eliminates any air / gases that might have formed and primes it self again, nothing to do there, literary plug and play. It is very easy to service, I am a woman, 5.5 in my 50's and such a big canister could be something to consider for someone like me, but since you can run the pump to empty the canister prior to service it, it is easy, convenient and not heavy to lift when it comes to rinse the baskets and the media, it is very easy to put together, and when you turn it on, you can really see the difference in the quality of water you have in your tank...when I started running it on my 240g the water was cloudy, very cloudy I run it in the night and next morning before going to work when I turned on the lights I was like WOW... I even took my glasses off to look, the water was amazingly crystal clear, I I know the sump did not made this happen because the sump had been running for two weeks by then.
I just talk about my experience and I share it. I do have 2 Rena's and XP3 and XP4....you have to turn those up side down every time you need to prime them because the pump is on the top, those Rena's are sitting in pieces underneath my tank... so if you like them... pm me and we can get some kind of arrangement on those, I won't use them. (they are in good working condition, just I put them apart to store them)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Why were you turning the Renas upside down? The water stays in the tubes and creates a siphon whenever you reconnect the top clip and lower the hinge. It refills the canister automatically unless you emptied the hose somehow.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Shahlvah said:


> I just talk about my experience and I share it. I do have 2 Rena's and XP3 and XP4....you have to turn those up side down every time you need to prime them because the pump is on the top,)


 :lol: Take a quick browse through the manual. There should be no flipping upside down needed.


----------

